# New bratwurst recipe



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Well i'm always lookin for a new brat recipe that stands up to what I've had in the past. This the latest attempt I made and it isn't bad. From previous posts I started with a fatty butt, doing a coarse grind, then mixed in flavorings, stuffed into 32-35 mm casings. More detailed explanations are available in previous sausage posts. Smoked these my usual way at 225,with hickory this time. I like to leave links in a rope and hang em while smoking. Not sure I've found what i'm looking for but these were pretty damned good. Good enough to share..........

5 lbs. well-fatted pork shoulder/butt
3 Tbsp. kosher salt
1 Tbsp. sugar
2 tsp. freshly ground black pepper
1 1/2 tsp. freshly grated nutmeg
1/2 tsp. toasted and freshly ground coriander
1/4 tsp. ground celery seed
1/8 tsp. ground marjoram
1 1/2 tsp. ground ginger


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Rick, you gotta quit putting up this $h!t. I like it all and now have to start makin it.


----------



## Bayluvnnrse (Jun 17, 2012)

Wish I had one right now...as it is, I'm sitting here trying to enjoy turkey bacon 

Looks great!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Just bought a meat grinder with sausage attachment. This may be what I try first! Looks great!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

try some deer meat and cut it with a little pork fat. Better for you and taste better imo


----------

